# PRR #4829 Arrives Right on Schedule



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

I was playing around last night with the camera and snapped a few pictures.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Sweet GG1. Manufacturer?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin' good Zeke!


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!

golfer- the GG1 is a Lionel. It was the engine in the GG1 75th Anniversary set that also came with 3 cars. The number is 6-31790 if you want to look it up and see the whole train. I liked it because of the abbreviated stripes. Just thought it was kind of cool and different.


----------

